# What would your warning label say?



## Hooked (18/6/19)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/6/19)

EXPLOSIVE WHEN HANGRY!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (18/6/19)

Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (19/6/19)

Don't know how one would sum it up? LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)

my wife even bought me the t-shirt

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)

Sometimes:


And the other times:


A lot of times:


But mostly just:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## cgs (20/6/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (20/6/19)

My dog's label:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/6/19)

.... ME..... SOME DAYS LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/6/19)

....ME....MOST DAYS... LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 169920
> 
> 
> ....ME....MOST DAYS... LOL


i clicked agree to test...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/6/19)

*--Warning--*

Hard at work
*Do not interrupt* - unless you have chips

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (21/6/19)

After a ruff night at the pub

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jos (21/6/19)

JurgensSt said:


> After a ruff night at the pub



Must get one of these for my 6 year old's bedroom - that boy has a toxic gut

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (21/6/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (24/6/19)

Ek's nie mal nie,...






Net a klein bietjie befok!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

